# Dirty bulking



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

Stupid question I want to get big like muscley and bulky big so I'm not bothered about fat so does dirty bulking work


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

A dirty bulk is just as significant as a 'lean bulk', both require a surplus generally speaking.

The bigger the surplus the more unnecessary fat you'll gain.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

My interpretation of "dirty bulk" is eat whatever you want. If your cholesterol levels are a total of 5 or below (although I'm reasonably convinced that diet only plays a small part in this) just get the calories in however you can.

I have to adop this approach as I always struggle to eat enough

As long as I get enough fiber in (wholemeal bread) and five a day it's open season for me

Easiest way for me to chug the cals is full milk and coco pops


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

Cheers lads I struggle to eat aswell but I'm going on bulk now all The way to about March time


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ct1998 said:


> Cheers lads I struggle to eat aswell but I'm going on bulk now all The way to about March time


 Liquid calories, pal. You can get 1500 in a single meal with a blender shake containing milk, oats, fruits and berries, peanut butter etc.


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

nWo said:


> Liquid calories, pal. You can get 1500 in a single meal with a blender shake containing milk, oats, fruits and berries, peanut butter etc.


 Cheers mate very much appreciated


----------



## Ginger81 (Oct 17, 2019)

How do you guys get the carbs in without the fat. I struggle getting the good carbs in, only so much rice I can eat ?

im trying to get the 40/40/20 split, protein & fat I can do (love peanut butter) but I struggle what to eat to get carbs.

any advice?


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Ginger81 said:


> How do you guys get the carbs in without the fat. I struggle getting the good carbs in, only so much rice I can eat ?
> 
> im trying to get the 40/40/20 split, protein & fat I can do (love peanut butter) but I struggle what to eat to get carbs.
> 
> any advice?


 Cereal, potatoes and even pasta although I try and avoid this as it doesn't sit right with me for relatively clean sources.

There are so many options of low fat and high carb foods, especially if you aren't bothered about getting them cleanly though - it shouldn't ever be a struggle to hit carb requirements in this day and age with all the processed foods out there.


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

I tend to eat weight watchers tuna with brown pasts the tuna comes in Tomato and herb sauce


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Ct1998 said:


> I tend to eat weight watchers tuna with brown pasts the tuna comes in Tomato and herb sauce


 Weight watchers on a bulk? Oh the irony.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Weight watchers on a bulk? Oh the irony.


 Not just me then . Wtf


----------



## Ct1998 (Oct 7, 2019)

Crackerman said:


> Weight watchers on a bulk? Oh the irony.


 Just taste better in the sauce what's up with that?


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Ct1998 said:


> Just taste better in the sauce what's up with that?


 Have a think....


----------



## Vince the Mince (Aug 15, 2019)

Ginger81 said:


> How do you guys get the carbs in without the fat. I struggle getting the good carbs in, only so much rice I can eat ?
> 
> im trying to get the 40/40/20 split, protein & fat I can do (love peanut butter) but I struggle what to eat to get carbs.
> 
> any advice?


 Put soy sauce and honey on your white rice. I think it's easier to eat lots of white rice than any other carb, apart from maybe sugar, because it clears your digestive system quickly, unlike oats, bread, pasta which can feel heavy in your stomach for a few hours.


----------



## 90055 (Sep 7, 2019)

Does it work?

Of course it does.

Is it a good idea?

Probably not. Unless you are a genetic freak who has amazing ability to gain new muscle tissue you are most likely just end up getting excessively fat.

Building muscle and putting on new tissue doesn't quite go hand in hand.


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

nWo said:


> Liquid calories, pal. You can get 1500 in a single meal with a blender shake containing milk, oats, fruits and berries, peanut butter etc.


 This ^^ for a few weeks and see the difference. Really ladle in that peanut butter for the full effect


----------



## Freak66 (Apr 23, 2020)

Why not clean bulk and see better results?


----------



## Ginger81 (Oct 17, 2019)

How's best to do that??


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Ginger81 said:


> How's best to do that??


 Eat just over maintenance, only very slightly.


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

Dirty bulks are great if you don't care what other people think of u and u have the discipline to diet hard when it's time to cut down.

If I could dirty bulk and not get a moon face then I'd be dirty bulking 24/7


----------

